# Dangereux de brancher ipod sur chaine hifi



## brucetp (20 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

La question est simple :

est ce dangeureux pour l'ipod de s'en servir comme d'une entrée AUX sur une chaine hifi :
notamment au niveau electrique je parle... voltage et autres...

est ce que ça tue la batterie plus vite car je suppose qu'il faut mettre de la puissance nan?!

si quelqu'un a fait l'expérience je veux bien de son avis!

d'avance merci

edit: quand je dis "tue la batterie" c'est pas la décharge au moment même, c'est à long terme.


----------



## elsueco (20 Mars 2008)

euh comment te dire
si tu branche ton ipod sur ta chaine en aux alors tu branches ton ipod sur ta chaine avec un cable jack et vue que ta chaine est sur un circuit electrique elle posséde par 
consequent des resistances. enfin je vais aller plus vite
tu ne risque rien car ta chaine a sa propre source d'energie et ton ipod aussi
ta chaine sera juste une grosse paire d'ecouteurs


----------



## brucetp (21 Mars 2008)

D'accord merci. Ma question peut paraitre con mais voilà vu que les deux objets n'avaient carrément pas la même puissance je doutais.

De plus, il y a un ampli sur la chaîne donc je pense qu'il augmente justement la puissance...

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2008)

Je le fait régulièrement et je te le confirme, aucuns soucis a ce niveau la.

De plus, tu peut acheter un Dock qui lui restera branché a la chaîne et sera bien plus pratique pour écouter ta musique, regarde de ce coté la également. C'est plus cher qu'un simple câble, mais ça permet de recharger la batterie également.


----------



## brucetp (21 Mars 2008)

Bah en fait je pensais le recharger en même temps grace au câble et avec une prise USB/AC.

J'ai un peu fouiner et ta solution m'a l'air pas mal gwen... parce qu'en plus : qui dit dock dit  télécommande et c'est pas négligeable.

Et ça m'évite d'acheter une prise usb/ac moche avec un cable de 30cm c'est pas top alors que la c'est une solution étudié pour et pas bricolé.

En effet je suis de ton avis, préférer mettre un peu plus mais que ça soit vraiment bien.

Merci beaucoup


----------

